
AWS needs three years to not attribute a vulnerability - _hyn3
https://github.com/aws/aws-codedeploy-agent/issues/30#issuecomment-414797031
======
CaliforniaKarl
Wait, does AWS really not have a bug bounty program? If so, that's really
confusing to me!

